# UBER DRUG SHOCK - Uber customers ‘offered DRUGS by drivers’ amid claims dealers have infiltrated...



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

UBER DRUG SHOCK
* Uber customers 'offered DRUGS by drivers' amid claims dealers have infiltrated taxi firm*

A number of customers said they had been left shaken by the experience

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/24312...id-claims-dealers-have-infiltrated-taxi-firm/

UBER customers have claimed their drivers are offering them drugs with concerns flagged that the taxi system is the "ideal means" to sell illegal products.

Dozens of people have reported the dodgy dealings, with many taking to social media to recount the drug offers.

One man took to social media just days ago, writing: "I've had Uber drivers offer me sex or/and drugs before", adding they had been concerned about the driver talking about assaulting their previous fare.

. . .

Uber said: "This is the first time we have heard any allegation like this and it is something we're taking extremely seriously.

"Everyone that partners with Uber must pass the relevant criminal records check which would flag past drug offences."

. . .​
UberPharm?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Makes sense. Take the LA Market.
At .85, drivers aren't making money.
Whaddya need, percs? Weed? MILFS?


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

.85 in LA....say it aint so. OMG...how low can they possibly go!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I meant .90, but they have it bad.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Before it was drug dealers taking Uber to sell drugs and now it is the opposite. Drivers using Uber to sell.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I have been offered a big fat bud for a tip... does that count ??


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

WeirdBob said:


> UBER DRUG SHOCK
> * Uber customers 'offered DRUGS by drivers' amid claims dealers have infiltrated taxi firm*
> 
> A number of customers said they had been left shaken by the experience
> ...


 Had uber been around in the 80's, Nancy Reagan would have had a slogan, "Just say no to uber".


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jonnyplastic said:


> .85 in LA....say it aint so. OMG...how low can they possibly go!


As low and as long as all the morons keep accepting the pings.
Uber's motto is;
If you work for me
Then you work for free


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Drivers getting paid for peanuts ,and they are on the roll,,


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WeirdBob said:


> ...the taxi system is the "ideal means" to sell illegal products. ?


Gee, who woulda thunk?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I bet travis is already thinking about makeing weed delieveries in colorado lol


----------



## Sagamore (May 27, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I bet travis is already thinking about makeing weed delieveries in colorado lol


@UberGram


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Makes sense. Take the LA Market.
> At .85, drivers aren't making money.
> Whaddya need, percs? Weed? MILFS?


MILFS.  Low mileage and well maintained.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> MILFS.


Ya.
I pimp out the oldies. The young chicks don't take me seriously.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Makes sense. Take the LA Market.
> At .85, drivers aren't making money.
> Whaddya need, percs? Weed? MILFS?


Exactly . uber begged for this to happen by underpaying drivers !
Now Uber has what it deserves.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> As low and as long as all the morons keep accepting the pings.
> Uber's motto is;
> If you work for me
> Then you work for free


Words of an Uber driver:

"Cabs charge too much, and are a rip-off"
"We should get tips...like Lyft and cabs do"
"I only work surge"
"Uber needs to raise the rates so we can earn living"
"Need an 8 ball? Gotta buy new tires for my Uber ride"


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Exactly . uber begged for this to happen by underpaying drivers !
> Now Uber has what it deserves.


And keep in mind how Uber drivers helped by bragging of how cheap they are and that cab fees are a rip-off.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ya.
> I pimp out the oldies. The young chicks don't take me seriously.


I'll take a GILF any day,I love them wrinkles.lol


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Do tell said:


> I'll take a GILF any day,I love them wrinkles.lol


I'm a 50 year old cabbie... Survey me 9 times out of 10, I'd probably choose sleep over sex.
*Unless JLO is willing.

*And my wife gave me a free pass.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Do tell said:


> I'll take a GILF any day,I love them wrinkles.lol


They don't yell and they don't tell and they're as grateful as hell


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I meant .90, but they have it bad.


Makes really no sense. Houston is 87 cents a mile and our gas is 50% cheaper than Los Angeles.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

This is your brain on drugs.










This is your Uber driver dealing drugs.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Makes really no sense. Houston is 87 cents a mile and our gas is 50% cheaper than Los Angeles.


Nobody craps on the working class like Los Angeles does.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I might be pointing out the obvious, but "The Sun" is not known for their journalistic integrity. Really does reek of a planted story.

Not to take the fun out of this thread. Cracked up a couple of times.



WeirdBob said:


> They don't yell and they don't tell and they're as grateful as hell


Bob, I love that song! And was my mantra until I got to the age it was age appropriate.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I bet travis is already thinking about makeing weed delieveries in colorado lol


Good thinking!
Can then use resulting UberMunchies as a springboard to boost UberEats sales.
Business Integration 101.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Good thinking!
> Can then use resulting UberMunchies as a springboard to boost UberEats sales.
> Business Integration 101.


_I Like It! Win/win_


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

WeirdBob said:


> They don't yell and they don't tell and they're as grateful as hell]


Don't know if you have it in the States, but in Oz there's an identified & troubling syndrome known as "Hessian (burlap to you?) Disease".
You can get it from lying on old bags.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

In uber's defense...

I knew this guy who got arrested and fired/ had his permits revoked permanently, he was using his taxi to launder dirty money and run his prostitution ring. He drove his "Ladies of the night" around to do "in calls". 

So it's not like this sort of thing never happened before.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> In uber's defense...
> 
> I knew this guy who got arrested and fired/ had his permits revoked permanently, he was using his taxi to launder dirty money and run his prostitution ring. He drove his "Ladies of the night" around to do "in calls".
> 
> So it's not like this sort of thing never happened before.


You don't happen to know if his "ladies" need someone to ride them around do you?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

A quick look at YouTube will find you plenty of anti- Uber videos. The videos make clear there is an organized campaign to put Uber out of business.

I wasn't surprised to see these videos feature folks associated with the taxi business. Uber is a direct challenge to their industry 

I am disappointed in the various misrepresentations, errors, and outright lies put out by these folks.

Part of their campaign is to make sure every bad story is circulated - then repeated forever.

Note how careful these shills are to never allow the record of their drivers into the discussion. Note how careful they are to overlook the various illegal employment practices that cab companies have been forced to discontinue.

Consider any "news" in this light.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Terrible time to bring this up, Karen. But when I first read this thread, I thought of your brownies. LoL

(not as an income opportunity, but hey.....)


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Me too!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

I've taken the liberty of removing your anti-taxi rhetoric from Post #31, to provide a different, more balanced and accurate perspective:


Karen Stein said:


> Uber is a direct challenge to their industry - I am disappointed in the various misrepresentations, errors, and outright lies put out by these folks; Note how careful - these shills are everywhere.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> I've taken the liberty of removing your anti-taxi rhetoric from Post #31, to provide a different, more balanced and accurate perspective:


Are you saying there isn't and hasn't been attempts defame and vilify uber, lyft and the TNCs by taxi companies and lobbyists, Lowestformofwit?

Certainly you can't blame an entire industry for some bad actors. But there are some really bad actors. With that, this much money involved, I'd be more surprised had there not been some heinous acts and misrepresentations.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

No, I'm not saying that.
I merely edited the post to show that both Uber, and some on the other side of the fence, in certain but probably not all localities, adopt pretty much the same tactics when they deem it expedient to do so.
The Corporate Actors on both sides have "learned the same lines". It was an easy edit to demonstrate this, you'd agree?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

No, I would never attempt to edit some one. If in doubt, I would ask for clarification or state my differing point of view.

Just my approach.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> No, I'm not saying that.
> I merely edited the post to show that both Uber, and some on the other side of the fence, in certain but probably not all localities, adopt pretty much the same tactics when they deem it expedient to do so.
> The Corporate Actors on both sides have "learned the same lines". It was an easy edit to demonstrate this, you'd agree?


I agree. Shills are everywhere. Some just aren't as good as hiding it as others are.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Are you saying there isn't and hasn't been attempts defame and vilify uber, lyft and the TNCs by taxi companies and lobbyists, Lowestformofwit?
> 
> Certainly you can't blame an entire industry for some bad actors. But there are some really bad actors. With that, this much money involved, I'd be more surprised had there not been some heinous acts and misrepresentations.


There's no "taxi cartel" or "taxi lobby". The biggest ownership groups are new York medallion fleet owners, and the family that own yellow in LA, Charlotte, several Texas cities, and a few more cities I can never remember.

Outside of that, there's no organization, nationwide union, spokesman, any of it. The "taxi cartel" was made up by TK and his cronies and you dupes bought the bullshit hook, line, and sinker.

Hell, I owned a "cab company" lol.
5 cabs, two phone numbers, a few websites and plenty of debt.
Biggest owners in Boston are the Marcou brothers and Edward Tutungian respectively. There is no nation wide taxi cartel, you have been played.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Certainly "cartel" would be a surprising word to use. But companies and lobbyist would be correct. The tnc industry, uber and lyft have the same.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=taxi lobbyists

Wonkblog
*The taxi industry is crushing Uber and Lyft on the lobbying front, 3,500 to *

*https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...bying-front-3500-to-1/?utm_term=.1e2c9ec6adc3*


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Certainly "cartel" would be a surprising word to use. But companies and lobbyist would be correct. The tnc industry, uber and lyft have the same.
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=taxi lobbyists
> 
> ...


2014 right. The "lobby" was the 1000 big fleet owners nationwide who pooled some money. Money's gone, taxis lost.
And you still believe hype from a two and a half year old article.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Was pointing out the use of the word lobby pertaining to this discussion. So yes. First link has many such uses of the word.

A *lobbyist* is someone hired by a business or a cause to persuade legislators to support that business or cause. *Lobbyists* get paid to win favor from politicians.
*lobbyist - Dictionary Definition : Vocabulary.com*
https://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/*lobbyist

And stating that I believe a good deal of misinformation has been used to persuade and desuade public opinion and legislation. Yes. *


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Was pointing out the use of the word lobby pertaining to this discussion. So yes. First link has many such uses of the word.
> 
> A *lobbyist* is someone hired by a business or a cause to persuade legislators to support that business or cause. *Lobbyists* get paid to win favor from politicians.
> *lobbyist - Dictionary Definition : Vocabulary.com*
> ...


2014 sources 10 days from 2017.
INVALID!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

ahh. Your right and completely germane to the topic.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

WeirdBob said:


> UBER DRUG SHOCK
> * Uber customers 'offered DRUGS by drivers' amid claims dealers have infiltrated taxi firm*
> 
> A number of customers said they had been left shaken by the experience
> ...


It's all part of the "Uber Experience".


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Look at it this way ...

The folks behind that news item were not "just reporting the news." They wanted others to infer that Uber was in the "retail drug trade."

Well, as a driver in good standing, where do I get my starting package? Will a sideways ball cap be "trade dress?"


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LOL, Crison "The Uber experience" Sounds like the next TV commercial....

Karen, theres starting packages!? Nobody ever tells me nutton!



ChortlingCrison said:


> It's all part of the "Uber Experience".





Karen Stein said:


> Look at it this way ...
> 
> The folks behind that news item were not "just reporting the news." They wanted others to infer that Uber was in the "retail drug trade."
> 
> Well, as a driver in good standing, where do I get my starting package? Will a sideways ball cap be "trade dress?"


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> MILFS.  Low mileage and well maintained.


Doncha mean "high mileage, but fun to drive"???


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm a 50 year old cabbie... Survey me 9 times out of 10, I'd probably choose sleep over sex.
> *Unless JLO is willing.
> 
> *And my wife gave me a free pass.


JLO??????

I wouldn't touch that if it paid ME....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I keep on getting harassed by Uber pax Lyft pax and even Uber DRIVERS asking me to SELL THEM DRUGS. 


Might just be the car though...


Wonder if switching to the trooper-model Expedition will have any effect....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Adieu said:


> JLO??????
> 
> I wouldn't touch that if it paid ME....


One man's poison etc etc...


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Are you saying there isn't and hasn't been attempts defame and vilify uber, lyft and the TNCs by taxi companies and lobbyists, Lowestformofwit?
> 
> Certainly you can't blame an entire industry for some bad actors. But there are some really bad actors. With that, this much money involved, I'd be more surprised had there not been some heinous acts and misrepresentations.


I think uber is good. Its just now after 5 years for easy work uber has come out and said what every CEO thinks but uber put it out in open. You people r my cattle money and my workers r useless and want robots so i dont have to waste money on company payroll


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> One man's poison etc etc...


"Fiddy from the Block" ?
Could be a song in that somewhere.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "Fiddy from the Block" ?
> Could be a song in that somewhere.


I'm just lookin for a hit and run.
Tap it and tap out.

Chew and screw?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm just lookin for a hit and run.
> Tap it and tap out.
> Chew and screw?


"Watch out boy
She'll chew you up"
Actually, a lot of the other Maneater lyrics may well be applicable.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "Watch out boy
> She'll chew you up"
> Actually, a lot of the other Maneater lyrics may well be applicable.


Seriously 
She wouldn't even know I was there.
Thanks for the mammories.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Seriously
> She wouldn't even know I was there.
> Thanks for the mammories.


All well & good, but there's a couple of butts to be considered, too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

If I were a drug dealer I'd definitely sign up for Uber. Great excuse to drive all over the place, be parked in shifty neighborhoods...great cover. When a customer wants some drugs have them drop the pin by their house. Pick them up (in the app) and make a trip to and from a nearby store where they buy a bag of chips. Do the transaction in the car, and if there's any questions, you're just an uber driver. Keep the drugs under the pax seat and even if you're caught, there's reasonable doubt a pax left them there.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If I were a drug dealer I'd definitely sign up for Uber. Great excuse to drive all over the place, be parked in shifty neighborhoods...great cover. When a customer wants some drugs have them drop the pin by their house. Pick them up (in the app) and make a trip to and from a nearby store where they buy a bag of chips. Do the transaction in the car, and if there's any questions, you're just an uber driver. Keep the drugs under the pax seat and even if you're caught, there's reasonable doubt a pax left them there.


That's good Fuzzy. Knew a pizza delivery guy/dd who did that. Did well, too.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If I were a drug dealer I'd definitely sign up for Uber. Great excuse to drive all over the place, be parked in shifty neighborhoods...great cover. When a customer wants some drugs have them drop the pin by their house. Pick them up (in the app) and make a trip to and from a nearby store where they buy a bag of chips. Do the transaction in the car, and if there's any questions, you're just an uber driver. Keep the drugs under the pax seat and even if you're caught, there's reasonable doubt a pax left them there.


Exactly, who needs collage.


----------



## simonuk (Jul 26, 2015)

Should read "Uber drivers forced to sell drugs in order to pay costs of running a vehicle for Uber"


----------

